# Aug. 28 Central Texas Beekeepers Association Meeting



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Central Texas Beekeepers Association will meet on Thursday, Aug. 28 at 7 p.m. at the Gathering Place at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham, Texas.

Our speaker will be E. T. Ash from College Station. His topic will be "What do I need to do now to get my hives ready for winter?"

For more information please contact Fuzzybeekeeper at:

[email protected]

We look forward to sharing refreshments with you.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Still hoping I can make one of these, but it's doubtful. Hallettsville to Brenham and back is a long drive on a school night . . .


Summer


----------

